# Frostagin's Arts



## Frostagin (Nov 3, 2011)

For seeing the things I doodle on paper and/or GIMP.
All arts will be uploaded to this main post.
So here's some stuff, details will be posted below the doodle.

Found a picture of Blaze, drew over it to make my sonic fan character Dracaena.


----------

